# Reading/writing tables



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Folks!

I am starting to research a reading/writing table.
The sort that allows you to slide it up to a bed or chair/couch.
So preferably on rollers that would allow for side "entry" under a bed frame.

And is adjustable in height and even angle.

There are LOTS of options out there, I can't seem to focus in on a few in particular.

Here is just one at Levenger I was looking at:

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=category=5-22|level=2-3|pageid=6022

What I am asking here is does anyone use these?
And does anyone have good (or bad) experiences with one in particular?

Thanks for the input you may offer,
Eric


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Nowhere NEAR as elegant as anything Levenger produces:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13973067

I have one of these specifically because it's lightweight, folds darn near flat so I can put it out of sight, and is adjustable for height. It does have to be put sideways to use with a bed, so you lose the tilt function that way. I've been using it quite a bit since the K2 arrived, usually with a book easel so I have maximum flexibilty. The disadvantage to the light weight is that I can't use it with anything that might spill--the dogs are forever slamming into the legs of it & everything can go flying!

As far as Levenger goes, I've never had any problems whatsoever with anything I've bought from them. Their quality is exceptional. I'm going to have to think hard about adding the one you listed to my planned accessory list. LOL


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The idea of these sound really awesome.....except I sleep on the left side of the bed.....and I'm right handed......so writing on this would be extremely difficult. But overall I love the idea! When I was younger I had a table with drop legs that I could use in bed- but it was one that had to set upon the mattress and you had to pick it up to move it- not quite as convenient as this!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking at the tilt portion, it appears to have book rails both top & bottom--I wonder if you can tilt it either way?  That way it would at least work from either side of a bed or chair.

Reading the reviews for it made me think about another issue--you really need to know exactly where you plan to use something like this.  It's not very practical for a couch because you won't be able to pull it at all close to you due to the configuration of the support--so if you do your reading there, you want something where the main support legs will be at the back of the unit, rather than to the side.  If you're reading in a chair, you have to have one that has enough clearance underneath for the base of the table to fit.  And because of the cantilevered top, you're always going to have stability issues unless you go with a heavy duty hospital model.

Just some things to think about.  Again, my little flimsy $20 unit has been doing fairly well; my main complaint is that it's not as stable as I'd prefer.  I'm sure the Levenger would be more so, but there were enough complaints about that in the reviews that I'm not sure it would be enough of an upgrade to be worth the additional cost.  Might be worth looking at other models in that price range.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Nowhere NEAR as elegant as anything Levenger produces:
> 
> As far as Levenger goes, I've never had any problems whatsoever with anything I've bought from them. Their quality is exceptional. I'm going to have to think hard about adding the one you listed to my planned accessory list. LOL


Way to go, Eric! A new enabler.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the tray with pillow attached to bottom that sits on your lap and a large pillow to lean against.
Sylvia


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> Here is just one at Levenger I was looking at:
> 
> http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=category=5-22|level=2-3|pageid=6022


I've wanted one of this model for a long time, but for holding my cross-stitch patterns & tools for me. I normally use a TV tray and pretty quickly I have a horrid pain in my neck from looking straight down.

Lara Amber


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I use what ak rain said.. a tray that has the beanbag pillow attached..  I just have the rather inexpensive bright plastic ones from Barnes & Noble stashed all over the house.. by my chair, by the bed and several others that are flipped with the pillow on top that make excellent places for my cat to snooze!  Talk about multi-use.  BN also had or has heavier wooden lap desks but I really like the lighter ones.

Mostly for reading I don't use a desk at all, but I do have the M Edge platform so I can prop up the kindle at angles if I want.

Levenger is such a great wishbook!!  Anything I've ever had of theirs is high quality.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

ElevenFortySix! said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I am starting to research a reading/writing table.
> The sort that allows you to slide it up to a bed or chair/couch.
> ...


Eric - I have wanted this table for ever but just could not justify the money. So one day I showed the catalog to my S/O and off to the garage wood shop he went. His version of this table sits beside my recliner and I LOVE IT. He built mine so you can use it on either side as well. You cant go wrong with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pictures, Vicki?  

Ann


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington Inmate #65 said:


> Pictures, Vicki?
> 
> Ann


Vicki, photos would be helpful!

Eric


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I just wanted to say... I love Levenger. I've loved all their stuff forever and ever.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

that levenger is gorgeous if you have the money, If you can craft and build better yet. Stressless furniture has a little table that swings in and out (of the way) that looks real nice.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

ak rain said:


> that levenger is gorgeous if you have the money, If you can craft and build better yet. Stressless furniture has a little table that swings in and out (of the way) that looks real nice.


If you want something like the Levenger table, but not as expensive, some months back I bought an Ameriwood laptop cart from Fry's Electronics; the two desk sections have front and back rails and can be tilted independently, and the elevations of the top can be adjusted. If you don't have a Fry's in your area, you may be able to find a local dealer who stocks the brand.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

srmalloy said:


> If you want something like the Levenger table, but not as expensive, some months back I bought an Ameriwood laptop cart from Fry's Electronics; the two desk sections have front and back rails and can be tilted independently, and the elevations of the top can be adjusted. If you don't have a Fry's in your area, you may be able to find a local dealer who stocks the brand.


Nice VERY helpful.
You rock!

Eric


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We got one of these once and decided the quality just wasn't there.  Don't remember the brand but I know it didn't cost more than about $40.

Ann


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

srmalloy said:


> If you want something like the Levenger table, but not as expensive, some months back I bought an Ameriwood laptop cart from Fry's Electronics; the two desk sections have front and back rails and can be tilted independently, and the elevations of the top can be adjusted. If you don't have a Fry's in your area, you may be able to find a local dealer who stocks the brand.


Staples also has something very similiar. I used to have one - one warning, the leg is kind-of high and may not slide under furniture.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is another model I now am considering.

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Office-Seating-Split%252dtop-Caddy%252d/dp/B000BIAMF4/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2T50UVSFEGP47&colid=1RBE8ZKMMKRFL

Me bed will be high enough to accommodate the legs.
Not likely my couch, but I do want it mostly for bed use.

A real concern is stability and balance.

I think more metal construction might be helpful.

Eric


----------

